# Spur report 9/18



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

My cousin and I boarded my brother in-law's newly purchased 35' Cabo Express, and the 3 of us headed towards the spur around noon with sword fish on the mind. We arrived East of the spur (from Panama City) around 5:00 pm and started trolling. We saw lots of flying fish, small weed lines, and a whale shark in the area but no luck by the time the sun went down. We set up our drift on a rip and deployed a few sword baits after dark. Water was blue, with plenty of hardtails and flyers around the boat. Got our first hit at 11:00, but it was nothing more than that. Got another hit 15 minutes later, but it didnt commit. Around 2:00 we hooked up on our deep rod, but it ended up being an escolar. We then decided to change locations to an area that looked good earlier in the evening during our troll. Got to that spot around 3:00 am and deployed baits again. This spot looked good with lots of squid in the water and some flyers as well... but it was unproductive. We trolled at sunrise for a few hours with absolutely nothing while working our way back towards the hill. We finally had a bill fish slam our short rigger bait about 9:00. It gave us one nice jump, to confirm it was a rat blue, and not long after that it was free again. We had one mystery knock down after the lost bill fish, and that was it. Storms were closing in, so we pulled in the lines and made our way back home in some very confused seas. We didnt catch what we were after, but we had a great time. The boat ran fantastic, and performed like a champ... at the end of the day thats all you can ask for after getting home safely. After all it is called "fishing"... maybe next time


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You put in the time, that's all you can do. Thanks for the report


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Quality time with the fam!


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gotta take the good with the bad or the good wouldnt feel as great as it does, appreciate the report, sounds like the spur has been pretty lifeless lately.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Can't kill them every time. Thanks for the report . White tuna!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

you can't catch them on the couch and just being out there doing what you love is a major part of going.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

recess said:


> Can't kill them every time. Thanks for the report . White tuna!!!


I cut the filets off to use for shark bait when I take some guys from work to have a good time on the beach this week.... And I kept them on ice the whole time. I almost cooked some up last night just to taste a bite or two.... But the thought of possible and uncontrollable "problems" with the back end changed my mind haha! It sounds delicious, but I couldn't risk it. Anyone eaten a small amount of this?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Me and Cliff eat them all the time the oilfish is a little worse but never really had a problem just have to eat less that 5-6oz . But is delicious !!!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

My brother loves it to me its not worth the risk haha


----------

